# Emailbaustein für Wago, Eaton, Beckhoff, B&R



## Andy_Scheck (30 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Baustein der für den emailversand auf diversen steuerungen konzipiert ist. Momentan nutze ich den WagoMail_lib_02 möchte aber gerne einen Baustein für mehrere Systeme nutzen.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem solchen Baustein. Von 3S wurde mir mitgeteilt das dies nicht vorhanden ist. Hat jemand Bsp was von Oscat in Benutzung.
Der Baustein soll in erster Linie dazu dienen Mails zu versenden.
Wer hat mit dem Empfang, bzw. Abruf von mails Erfahrung gesammelt?
Danke

Grüße


----------



## gravieren (30 Oktober 2012)

Hi

www.oscat.de


----------



## Andy_Scheck (31 Oktober 2012)

wer hat den Erfahrung mit nem oscat-baustein; davon soll es viele geben....


----------



## gravieren (31 Oktober 2012)

Hi

Lade dir die Handbücher runter.

Für E-Mail sollte es nur einen geben.

Gruß Karl


----------



## Andy_Scheck (8 November 2012)

Hallo,

nutze den email baustein mittlerweile von oscat. Funktioniert unter wago.

Bei eaton im XV102 mit V2.3.9 sp2 patch1 demo funktioniert es leider nicht, ebenso bei xc201 wird mir der fehlercode 16#02 gemeldet.
Leider hab ich im Handbuch keine details zur fehlermeldung erhalten.
Wem ist dieser Fehler bekannt?

Vielen Dank
grüße andy


----------

